# Tires



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Any of you have a favorite tire, or a dream tire you would like to share? I just got a new set of Bridgestone Potenza on my 85 300z. Really like them would like to put them on the Syncro if I can talk myself into buying 15" wheels. Z car is getting retired after 17 years in my family as soon as the Syncro is sorted out. I was also considering a lite truck tire if I can find the right size.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

They make Wild Countries in 185 70 14.

I want them.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

REE-HEE-Heeeally!?!
Ill just check that out right now.


----------

